# I'm new...got a question



## Clark Griswold (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm must first introduce myself...I'm Clark Griswold hailing from NJ, USA.

I really have never heard of LOTR before the movies, so thnks to Peter Jackson and crew for getting me interested...I just started reading LOTR right after I finished "the Hobbit"...I must say, unreal! Tolkien is a mad man genious...how in the hell did all of this come from one mans mind????

I'm just about done with "the Fellowship"...I have one quick question:

Do the miles traveled by the company reflect to real time it takes in the book? Especially when they are walking...I noticed that the map has a legend, and they travel ALOT of miles walking.....does Tolkien keep the real time in account when they travel?

Thanks for the help in advance!

-Clark


----------



## Turin (Mar 10, 2004)

> does Tolkien keep the real time in account when they travel?


I think that in the Appenices there is a timeline of what the fellowship was doing on certain dates. I hope that answeres your question . 

BTW: Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Clark Griswold (Mar 10, 2004)

The appendiceies are at the end of the 3rd book, right? How do you read the books...do you go through the appendix as the book goes along, or do you read the appendix at the end of the entire story?


----------



## Legolam (Mar 10, 2004)

Personally, I would just read the books in order, then go on to the appendices when you finish the third book. You really don't want to ruin it for yourself! Even though I assume you've seen the films (who hasn't  ), there's still a lot of stuff in the books that will be new to you, and the appendices just help you delve into this stuff in more detail, and were never intended to be read along with the actual books. Plus, the appendices give you a good incentive to read more of Tolkien's books by making you more inquisitive about what is happening.


----------



## Greenwood (Mar 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Clark! Yes, you should read the books and leave the appendices until you finish. As for your original question, yes, Tolkien tried to keep the distances traveled and the time it took reasonable with each other. (And before a knowledgeable person jumps in, yes those of us familiar with the book know about the famous "Death March" but Clark hasn't gotten there yet.)


----------



## Clark Griswold (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks!

I have been browseing this site for the better part of the day...Alot of info on here! I also noticed that PJ doesn't get a whole lot of respect around here..I understand the die-hard Tolkien fans who are upset...I'm very passionate about things in life, and can understand when someone has tampered with something you love so much....

But let me just say if it wasn't for PJ and the movies, I would not be reading LOTR right now...and I'm thankful that I they have open my eyes to the creative world of Tolkien...

It goes without saying that books are always better than movies...I think people have to realize that movies are indeed a whole different monster...they have their own rules and regulations they have to follow...I think both the book and the movies should be taken for what they are.

I'm sure when I'm finished reading the books I'll have the same opinion as some of you about the movie...but that won't sway the fact that they will be ultamately what led me to Tolkien...and I will cherish the books and the movies for years to come....

I really wish I would have learned about the books earlier in life (25 now)...cause I see what Christopher Tolkien has just released...the 12 books of middle earth....another question...are they out of print? I looked on Amazon for them and they are gone....when did they come out? Are they stories, or do they read like a history book? just curious...thanks again!


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 10, 2004)

Welcome Clark, both to TTF and to Eä, Tolkien's universe! 
Yes the set is called 'The History of Middle-earth', HoME for short; there are in fact 13 volumes, counting some extra appendix-like book.. And they should be available at any large bookstore. Hey, if I can get them in English here in Finland I'm certain you can get them where you are!


----------



## joxy (Mar 10, 2004)

Clark Griswold said:


> ....the 12 books of middle earth....
> ....Are they stories, or do they read like a history book?


Many of JRR's manuscripts and typescripts are in the possession of a university in the USA.
C Tolkien assembled the 12 or 13 books over a period of several years, from those and other papers, attempting to form the contents into some sort of structure. The result is a quite varied set of books, which do read more like historical accounts than stories. They can be pretty heavy going!
The last one has been out for quite a time, but they should all be easily available, if not from Amazon, then certainly from other more specialist suppliers.
I'm interested, and surprised, to find that you had no knowledge of TLOTR before you saw, or heard of, the films.
It is the biggest-selling set of books of the last century. Also, The Hobbit is almost notorious as a classic children's book.
Do you think this is a regular occurrence, and have you any thoughts about the reasons for it?


----------



## Greenwood (Mar 11, 2004)

Clark,

You have already received answers about the History of Middle Earth series. I would not be in a rush to get them. Enjoy LOTR first. I would suggest the trying Unfinished Tales and The Silmarillion. Like HoME they were both published after Tolkien's death by his son. For that reason none of them are really finished narratives like LOTR or The Hobbit, but they should be read before attempting HoME. Unfinished Tales gives you more actual narrative stories in Middle Earth than the other. One of the wonderful things about LOTR is the sense you get of a whole other world with a long history of its own that we are just stepping into. The reason for this is that Tolkien was creating that world for much of his life, certainly for decades before writing LOTR. The Silmarillion gives you that history behind the world of Middle Earth.

As for readers's views of the movies, browsing the Forum can give you a false impression. There are indeed some longtime readers of LOTR who dislike the movies and are quite vocal in their disapproval, but their are others like myself who have also read the books many times, over many years, who also love the films. Enjoy them both, if you can. Welcome to Middle Earth!


----------



## Clark Griswold (Mar 11, 2004)

joxy said:


> I'm interested, and surprised, to find that you had no knowledge of TLOTR before you saw, or heard of, the films.
> It is the biggest-selling set of books of the last century. Also, The Hobbit is almost notorious as a classic children's book.
> Do you think this is a regular occurrence, and have you any thoughts about the reasons for it?



I think I may be a special case...who knows? I do rememebr the HObbit vaugly growing up...I never read it...I sort of remember an adaptation of in on vinyl being played over my cousins house as children....

When I was a youth and a teenager, I wasn't very intreseted in reading...I had other passions i life...like music (still do)...I would say by the time I got to college is when I started reading more as a hobby...I'm just a late bloomer, and all that I may have heard about Tolien in the past most likely went in one ear and out the other....I can honestly remember when the trailer for "Fellowship" came out, I couldn't wait to see it...I was very surprised to learn it was an actual book (trilogy no less) and it had slipped by me all these years...

I have no explination other than that.


----------

